# Looking for players in an online game



## Andrewd0 (Sep 2, 2003)

I am starting an online 3rd Edition game using the Forgotten Realms setting.  I expect it to be played through OpenRPG, but this is not set in stone.  The game will likely contain a good mix of combat, exploration, politics, etc. (I try to include a little bit of everything).  I can not give a lot of information on what the game will be like because my intention with this one is to gather a few players and formulate a campaign based around what they'd like to play and the type of group they create (character creation will be done together in the first session).

No knowledge of 3e or the Forgotten Realms setting is required, but I do ask that new players be willing to learn.  I also ask, of experienced players of the system/setting, that "meta-gaming" be kept in check (I understand that it is practically impossible to eliminate this entirely).  Aslo, I prefer players who enjoy roleplaying and character interaction as much as anything else.

For my part, I tend to be a very easy-going DM, but I do not tolerate rules lawyers (or any other variety of game lawyer, for that matter).  I try to make games fun for everyone involved, taking into consideration the characters and preferred playing styles.

If you're interested, contact me via ICQ #9415557 or email me at andrewd0@address.com (or just respond here)

Thanks,
-Andrew


----------



## GentleGiant (Sep 4, 2003)

I'm interested.
Although I've never used openRPG before, I'm sure I can adapt quickly   

goatee@worldonline.dk


----------

